# My FN and a question



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

My FN arrived Monday, and I got it all set up and moved my girls in. Before I got it I assumed I'd need to cover it, but so far none of them seem to be able to get out. Coconut definitely can't (it's funny because she always used to be my little girl, and now she's all grown up and bigger than Jellybean!) but I think Sakura could if she *really* tried. But she's so timid I really don't think she would. So it's uncovered for now, until I move Kismet in.

I LOVE this cage! Whether you have to cover it or not, everyone should get one! There's so much room, it's so easy to decorate, and I swear it litter trained my girls! In the old cage I had two litter boxes, but they rarely ever used them no matter where I moved them to and how often I spot-cleaned. The first day in the FN, they all only pooed in the litter boxes, and today and yesterday I had to move a few, but not many.










My girls love it! On the top half, I have the ramp attached to the shelf and the side of the cage, to make another little shelf. I like shelf space. (BTW, that's Coconut on the bottom shelf, Jellybean on the top half drinking from the water bottle, and Sakura in the blue corner litter box ^_^)

The only problem I'm having is with the height. I have limited vertical space (as you can see in the picture, the ceiling slants down on both sides, since I live in the attic), and after putting the cage together, I realized that other than right in front of my only window or in the middle of the room, it doesn't fit anywhere. So I was wondering if it would work to remove the shelf and just put the wheels right in the bottom of the cage? I don't really need the shelf space, but I really need to shorten the cage so it can fit, but I also need to be able to move it around. Since I'd have to take the cage apart again, I don't want to try without some feedback on whether it would even work out.

This is the last cage I will ever need! I might get another one, because Night's huge FN is awesome, but I would never get rid of it


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

My boys litter-trained themselves with the FN, too. Darnedest thing, but I hear it happening time and time again. 

Looks great!

I know you can take the shelf/wheels off completely, but I am not sure if you could attach the wheels to the cage without the shelf. However, I think it's much the same, so I wouldn't say don't try.


----------



## :Ash: (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so jealous! I would LOVE to get my girls a FN, your cage looks really great though I'm glad you like it.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

hummmm I wish I can remember the assembly process. I'll take a look at it tomorrow but I wouldn't be able to give you a definite answer.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

OH your set up looks great btw!


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Looking at your (And other's) FN makes me realize I need more stuff in mine. A lot more stuff.

I am *pretty* sure it would work that way. If you could get one wheel off without taking it apart, you could see if it'd fit in the top corner (After you remove that cap). If it does, you should be good to go!

Edit: If you can't do that, I'll try myself when I get home if I can remember.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

I want one SO bad!


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone! It is the best cage ever! 

Thanks for that suggestion, cjshrader, I didn't even think of that! Although I couldn't even get the caps in, hehe. But I am pretty sure the wheels will fit in the bottom, but I'm just not sure if they'll be able to support the cage. Since I have to work with it by myself, I don't see any way to do anything with the bottom without taking it apart again. For now I'm just going to leave it and just push it out of the way whenever I need to get around it ^^; I don't relish the thought of having to put that thing together again!


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

if you can fit the wheels on and you're wondering if they can support the cage I would say YES. by taking off the bottom you are making the cage lighter, so if the wheels can support the cage with the shelf space then i'd say they can support the cage without! 

though my logic can be faulty lol


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Nope, you're right MopyDream. Additionally, without the shelf the cage will have a lower center of gravity and be more stable (Though I've never heard of an FN falling, I guess it's a nice bonus? Especially if you move it around a lot).

I'll get back to you later tonight with whether or not it should be possible


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

My FN seems completely stable, wheels, shelf and all. It weighs a ton, so I don't think anything shy of a tornado will take it down. :lol:


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I took off the shelf today. I had to completely disassemble the cage, and putting it back together was horrible! There was nothing to support it without the base, so it took forever. If you're going to try it, find someone to help! But it definitely works out well with the cage right on the wheels. It's no longer taller than I am, so I can work easily with the top half, and it actually fits in here now! Just thought I'd let everyone know that this can be accomplished successfully


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

I would love an FN. I just wish they would come down in price a bit. I love the large doors I think it is the only cage that does that. Nice setup by the way.


----------

